# configurar jpgraph



## ijv (31 Mar 2012 às 00:14)

Boas,
Alguém por aqui sabe como fazer a instalação do jpgraph http://jpgraph.net/, no servidor?
ja tentei de varias maneiras e nunca consigo obter gráficos nenhuns


----------

